# First attempt at Diy rock wall / background



## Ellannn (Aug 19, 2013)

This is my first attempt at making a rock wall for one of jungles enclosures. It's out by 10mm so I just need to cut it so it will be perfect. It didn't turn out as bad as I expected which I'm happy about lol!


----------



## woody101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great  good job


----------



## zicarus (Aug 19, 2013)

Would I be right in assuming u used expand foam? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 19, 2013)

zicarus said:


> Would I be right in assuming u used expand foam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4



Yes, your assumption is correct.


----------



## zicarus (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great nice effect im playing around with it as well to see what I can come up with...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 19, 2013)

That looks really good! Are you going to try to remove some of the shine? Might be intense with the enclosure lighting over it


----------



## Brad26 (Aug 19, 2013)

making a foam background atm and its my first attempt at one... wish me luck lol. not too sure what sort of foam its just waste i found at work lol. little balls are covering the floors of my unit grrr lol. anyway my idea is a rock type feature with a hide, theres one of utube im going off, im using grout too toughin it up and hold it all there, some sealent, i hope everything goes well.


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 21, 2013)

What do you think guys? Is it too shiny? Should I go over it with a darker non shiny paint? Not finished still need to paint the sides and the back but this is what it will look like.


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 21, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> That looks really good! Are you going to try to remove some of the shine? Might be intense with the enclosure lighting over it



I'm not sure. I just posted a pic of it with the light on it. What do you think? Thanks heaps though!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 21, 2013)

Personal opinion I suppose. The formation is great. Personally I think it removes the 'natural' look, but it depends on what you're going for. 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zicarus (Aug 22, 2013)

I dont think it will matter if u use mat or gloss paint as the pond sealer is gloss anyway. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wildthings (Aug 26, 2013)

zicarus said:


> I dont think it will matter if u use mat or gloss paint as the pond sealer is gloss anyway.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


Not all are shiny, the cromlin brand pond sealer doesn't have a glossy finish according to others here that have used it, I used the pondtite sealer for my rock wall and it has a very wet look, as most of the rock is really dark grey and black, it doesn't look to bad, but pondtite on lighter grey makes the colour appear metallic, doesn't look so good..haven't tried the cromlin brand yet but it's what I'll try out for the next project..


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 29, 2013)

JMPO it looks great just as it is, i would not change a thing as all the highlites make it look like a wet jungle rock wall, i reckon throw in a bit more artfully placed greenery and a fallen log and it will look just like a very natural jungle scene which to my observation is what you are trying for. Excellent work Ellennn, i would have it in my enclosure any day  .................................Ron


----------



## Camm8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks amazing.... How did you manage to make the detailed side? I think I know the foam you've used. Does it make your enclosure smell at all?


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 7, 2013)

Camm8 said:


> Looks amazing.... How did you manage to make the detailed side? I think I know the foam you've used. Does it make your enclosure smell at all?



I used expand foam. It comes in a can. I honestly didn't plan it i just sprayed it on and hoped for the best. I let it air out side for a week then put it in doesnt smell at all!


----------



## Performa (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow thats awsome, it looks like a bought one. Ive used expander foam on jobs for work before but the foam just keeps on getting bigger over night. Im a bit worried on using it in my enclosure, might wake up and see the hole cabinet full of foam. Once again cool


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 8, 2013)

Performa said:


> Wow thats awsome, it looks like a bought one. Ive used expander foam on jobs for work before but the foam just keeps on getting bigger over night. Im a bit worried on using it in my enclosure, might wake up and see the hole cabinet full of foam. Once again cool



Thank you  I did it on a board so I can remove it if need be. I just wanted to practice as well just incase I didn't like it before I did anything permanent to the enclosure.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 8, 2013)

Performa said:


> Wow thats awsome, it looks like a bought one. Ive used expander foam on jobs for work before but the foam just keeps on getting bigger over night. Im a bit worried on using it in my enclosure, might wake up and see the hole cabinet full of foam. Once again cool



I've seen threads where people put the foam on and then shape it like they would styrofoam, so it going everywhere shouldn't go too badly


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 21, 2013)

Thought I would share a photo of the completed product. Very proud of myself! I have never been into DIY nor am I very creative so this is a big accomplishment for me lol.


----------



## Marquis (Sep 21, 2013)

That looks really great, a lot better than I have seen for sale in the shops.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 21, 2013)

Well done.looks great


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 22, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Well done.looks great



Thank you!


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 22, 2013)

So how did u go painting it??colours used and method of application??


----------

